# Pictures of my girls.



## neener92 (Nov 5, 2011)

Here they are Naileigh (Nubian) and Alice (Boer).


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 5, 2011)

They look really nice and the more I look at Alice I think the pictures the breeder sent you made her look a lot shorter bodied then what she really is. She looks really good and I think you will be really happy with the kids she puts out for you.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## neener92 (Nov 5, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> They look really nice and the more I look at Alice I think the pictures the breeder sent you made her look a lot shorter bodied then what she really is. She looks really good and I think you will be really happy with the kids she puts out for you.


I agree, as soon as I saw her at the breeders she was a lot longer and bigger. I am so happy with her! They are sweet girls, she's almost sweeter than Naileigh (whom was bottle fed). 

She does have one problem, maybe i'm just paranoid, but she coughs more than my other goats, I asked the breeder and he said her mother coughs more than their other goats too (then some of her kids do to), and said another breeder said it was dry feed cough which I'm starting to believe because it's only when she eats, but it's more of a mucusy cough rather than a dry cough. Any guesses?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new girls.   Hoping the cough is only due to "dry feed".


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 6, 2011)

congrats on the girls!!!   Looking forward to seeing babies in a year or so from them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is maybe lung worms


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## neener92 (Nov 6, 2011)

They were soo happy today, I had my uncle (who has a backhoe), bring a great big rock into their field. My uncle barely got the rock out of the buck before they were jumping all over it, then they made a new game and would run from the rock to the back of the four-wheeler. Crazy goats!

I also found out today, a family friend, whom has boer goats, wants to give me a doeling for feeding his buck and letting him stay with me almost all summer! I was pretty excited about that news, still not sure if I'll take him up on it though.

I'll have to get pictures of the girls laying out/tanning on their new rock toy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 7, 2011)

waiting for pictures.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty, pretty girls.  Congratulations!


----------

